# Update Fahmon for instant PPD increase!



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 28, 2009)

With the *Nvidia* 185.20 driver debacle, Stanford added extra computations to the 1.25 version of Fahcore14. Knowing that they slowed the client, it was necessary to re-bench. These WUs have been re-benched under core 1.25 and stats credit updated accordingly. New point values as follows:

Project 5900: 472 points/WU (from 420)
Project 5902/5903/5904: 1888 points/WU (from 1680)

Now you need to update Fahmon to see the results of the points re-alignment. Select *"Download New Projects"* under the Tools menu. You should see an instant PPD increase. This change took place Thursday @ Midnight, so we had a nice boost on Friday.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 28, 2009)

there be a lot of folding clients...

also have just done this... see what if any increases i get with ATI


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 28, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> there be a lot of folding clients...
> 
> also have just done this... see what if any increases i get with ATI


Only Nvidia AFAIK...


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 28, 2009)

185.20 are really old and buggy internal release drivers, how come you are saying to use them


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 28, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> 185.20 are really old and buggy internal release drivers, how come you are saying to use them


I am not suggesting that anyone use them. Last week when the 185.20 beta/Vista64 PPD boost appeared, many people switched over to 185.20 beta drivers. Stanford realized the driver caused the client to skip work and return inflated PPD scores. After a re-write of the core, everyone(regardless of driver version) took a PPD hit of about 10%. Stanford has re-benched and adjusted the points to reflect the work done. Now there is no boost/penalty for whatever driver you use. *This thread is to notify team members to update Fahmon to reflect correct real-time PPD, not to support any Nvidia driver version*. I hope I cleared that up.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 28, 2009)

Okay just wanted to check, cus the 185.20 drivers are 4 months old, and caused me numerous problems.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 28, 2009)

Sweet......Thanks Buck.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 29, 2009)

Kind of news I ALWAYS like to hear. Sounds like good music


----------



## Kursah (Mar 29, 2009)

Alright folks, dunno if this is just me or what...but I saw this thread earlier today, did it, got a 1k increase in PPD on the GTX260 to 8.8k when it turned into an 1888 pointer. Cool, but then I noticed later on that I was doing a 1680pt WU again on the same 5904, just a slightly different build, updated clients again and boom it turned into an 1888pt WU...so I'm going to stay skeptical at this point...unless they're tossing out a ton of 1.8k point WU's all over the place I feel this may be a sort of glitch. Like I said though, it could be my setup or something..and I'll keep an eye as new WU's come in. Either rate I'm still folding, and I have had no issues submitting WU's.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 29, 2009)

I've been getting them all day today (1888 WUs) since I updated FahMon so I don't know if it is a glitch so I guess I'll wait until Monday to find out.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 29, 2009)

For me no more 1680 so far. I did get a 472pt. I guess is the old 420pt


----------

